# RAF Newton - May/2016



## belinda (May 20, 2016)

Hello,

This place is so huge it took me two days to have a good look around.

RAF Newton was built in 1939, and was used to station Fairey Battles and Vickers Wellingtons until 1941. From then until 1946 it was used as a training base for Polish servicemen in the RAF.

The abandonded houses on the site were used to film shots from _This is England._

Much of the place has now been demolished now and is used for agriculture and a new housing estate has been built on some of the land. Having said this though, there is still a lot to see.

The Ministry Of Defence confirmed that much of the site is contaminated with radium, which was used to coat the dials in the cockpits of aircraft so they could been seen better in the dark.

Info sourced from - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAF_Newton

On with some photos:

Day 1 (I assume these are bomb stores?)



DSCN0705 by Alex Underwood, on Flickr



DSCN0702 by Alex Underwood, on Flickr



DSCN0707 by Alex Underwood, on Flickr


Nothing left here really:



DSCN0716 by Alex Underwood, on Flickr



DSCN0719 by Alex Underwood, on Flickr

Inside the school/offices:



DSCN0726 by Alex Underwood, on Flickr

Now day 2 (Didn't have my camera -.-)



IMG_1861 by Alex Underwood, on Flickr

Not sure what this building is?



IMG_1866 by Alex Underwood, on Flickr



IMG_1885 by Alex Underwood, on Flickr

Flats/Accomodation:



IMG_1887 by Alex Underwood, on Flickr



IMG_1888 by Alex Underwood, on Flickr



IMG_1890 by Alex Underwood, on Flickr



IMG_1892 by Alex Underwood, on Flickr



IMG_1896 by Alex Underwood, on Flickr



IMG_1899 by Alex Underwood, on Flickr



IMG_1876 by Alex Underwood, on Flickr



IMG_1873 by Alex Underwood, on Flickr



IMG_1911 by Alex Underwood, on Flickr



IMG_1874 by Alex Underwood, on Flickr



IMG_1901 by Alex Underwood, on Flickr



IMG_1917 by Alex Underwood, on Flickr



IMG_1918 by Alex Underwood, on Flickr



IMG_1922 by Alex Underwood, on Flickr



IMG_1924 by Alex Underwood, on Flickr



IMG_1929 by Alex Underwood, on Flickr



IMG_1931 by Alex Underwood, on Flickr



IMG_1937 by Alex Underwood, on Flickr



IMG_1926 by Alex Underwood, on Flickr



IMG_1939 by Alex Underwood, on Flickr



IMG_1940 by Alex Underwood, on Flickr



IMG_1941 by Alex Underwood, on Flickr



IMG_1945 by Alex Underwood, on Flickr



IMG_1947 by Alex Underwood, on Flickr



IMG_1952 by Alex Underwood, on Flickr



IMG_1955 by Alex Underwood, on Flickr



IMG_1957 by Alex Underwood, on Flickr

Does anyone know what this is?



DSCN0699 by Alex Underwood, on Flickr

Thanks for having a look!


----------



## HughieD (May 20, 2016)

Superb - really thorough report there. Enjoyed that.


----------



## smiler (May 20, 2016)

Superb set of pics, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 20, 2016)

Love an old raf base and I really like this one.


----------



## flyboys90 (May 20, 2016)

Excellent report,great photographic study of the base.The control tower and the hangers look very interesting...no broken windows!Did you get any close ups or inside shots of them?Had a look at your Flickr pics not sure if a couple were the inside of the control Tower?


----------



## belinda (May 20, 2016)

flyboys90 said:


> Excellent report,great photographic study of the base.The control tower and the hangers look very interesting...no broken windows!Did you get any close ups or inside shots of them?Had a look at your Flickr pics not sure if a couple were the inside of the control Tower?



No the control tower building has been repainted and looks to be in some sort of in use. The same with the hangers I think unfortunately so no I didn't get many pictures of them.


----------



## The Wombat (May 20, 2016)

Nice set of photos from here, good work
Enjoyed a mooch round here a couple of years back


----------



## Sam Haltin (May 20, 2016)

Very impressive set of photographs. Surprised that the control tower is complete and not gone derelict.


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 7, 2016)

Wow what a lovely comprehensive report of the place. Hats off to ya, thanks for sharing


----------

